# AQF Associate degree - How many points can I claim?



## parvinderrakhra (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi All,

My education got assessed, by Vetassess, as AQF Associate degree, and now I am not sure how many points can I claim for it.

I need at-least 10 points to get the required 60 points for my Visa processing.

I received positive assessment from ACS.

Pl. suggest.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,

Parvinder


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

parvinderrakhra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My education got assessed, by Vetassess, as AQF Associate degree, and now I am not sure how many points can I claim for it.
> 
> ...


An associate degree is a two-year undergraduate program (essentially the first two years of a bachelor's degree). If the associate degree was obtained in Australia, you would get 10 points for the degree; otherwise cannot obtain points for that qualification.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi 
In case of my assessment it says 
"Your Bachelor of Engineering from Manipal University completed May 2009 has been assessed
as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."
I can claim 15 points for Bachelor degree bases on this right?


----------



## parvinderrakhra (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Ramesh, for your prompt response.

I did my graduation in India, so what you are suggesting is that i cannot claim a point for my education (Associate Degree)?

......

Regards,

Parvinder


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Parvinder,

When you got +ve assessment from ACS, why did you need the VETASSESS assessment. Can you please share your experience?

Thanks


parvinderrakhra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My education got assessed, by Vetassess, as AQF Associate degree, and now I am not sure how many points can I claim for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## parvinderrakhra (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi,

I got my ACS done for work experience, and was assessed suitable for ICT Business Analyst, and this was an year ago. Second requirement was to score 7 in each module of IELTS, which I did - 10 points. And the final requirement was to get 10 or more points for my education, but as my MARA lawyer was not very sure about me getting 15 points for it, we got my education assessed with Vetassess and they recognized it comparable to the educational level of an AQF Associate degree.

Now the question is, will i get 10 points (minimum) for the Associate Degree done outside Australia. 

Anyone gone through similar experience, pl. share your views. MARA lawyer consulted his peers and colleagues, they gave him mixed reviews about my chances of securing 10 points for education. He has written to immigration department for more clarity on associate degree and points that can be claimed, he is yet to hear anything from them.

Guys, the other alternative i see is to try and score 8 in each IELTS module, which i know is not going to be a walk in the park.

Pl. suggest, share your experience. 

Thanks in Advance!!!!


Regards,

Parvinder


----------



## indicaperera (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi All, My bachelor of computer applications from Maggalore University has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associat Degree with a Major in computing. This means I should give them 5 years relevant ICT experience. Why am I not assessed as Bachelor degree or higher?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

parvinderrakhra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My education got assessed, by Vetassess, as AQF Associate degree, and now I am not sure how many points can I claim for it.
> 
> ...


Hi Parvinder

As Ramesh says, you do not meet any of the requirements as the level of your qualification is less than an Australian degree and just over an Advanced diploma. Only Degrees and higher can be met with an "equivalent" overseas qualification.

For 10 points you need the assessing body (ACS) to mention your qualification as relevant. Having your overseas qualification would reduce your experience requirement in your RPL application from 8 years to 6 years, so it could be argued as relevant if mentioned by ACS in your Skills Assessment.

I presume it was shown to ACS otherwise you would have lost an extra 2 years experience ?

Regards

Tony


----------

